# Travis Kennedy no longer on Forum?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought he was the face of SB and Forum and now he's off? Damn forum really is getting more lame year after year. I long for the days of 1997. Anyone know what he's on now?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

wtf happened here


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> wtf happened here


The original post somehow became the second post. BA's post went to the top for some reason. This forum does that once in a while. Unless you already knew this and was wondering wtf happened technically.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

On June 22, 2009 at 9:01 am (pst), Snowboarding Forum becaume self aware...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

On June 22, 2009 at 9:01 am (pst), Snowboarding Forum became a pimp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> On June 22, 2009 at 9:01 am (pst), Snowboarding Forum became a pimp.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

